# Anxious bride seeks tanning solution



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

Hi All

Maybe someone out there can give a bit of advice! A good friend of mine is getting married in 6 weeks. Generally all the plans have being going very well and she is more or less really looking forward to the big day. The only problem is fake tan! Sounds strange I know, but the story goes like this:

My friend rarely wears fake tan, she's not very keen on it and wasn't going to wear any on her wedding day. Then she found out that her three bridesmaids (her sisters) are planning to be all tanned up and now she feels that she has to do likewise as she does't want to look like a ghost beside her sisters. Unfortunately, at the last two weddings she was at where the bride wore fake tan it ended up getting onto the dresses and looked very unsightly - near the arms and chest area of the dresses. She doesn't want to look like a melting tangerine on the day so we have been trying lots of different tans and wearing white. But to no avail...they all seem to stain at one point or another! She is getting really anxious and panicky at this stage. I told her that she could always decide to not wear any tan and ask her sisters to do likewise, but she reckons that the sisters would be up in arms if she so much as suggested this. Her soon-to-be husband isn't helping matters. So far this week he has: 1. brought home a tin of wood varnish and told her to get busy with a painbrush! and 2. suggested that she start taking baths in water filled with teabags!

I know it seems quite a minor thing, but it is really getting my friend down. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Noor


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

Has she tried the spray on tan in the beauty salons?  I have no experiance myself, but I understood that they spray it on, you wash it off some time later, and then the tan lasts for about a week, so I would imagine it doesn't come off on clothes too easily.  My sister got St Tropez done for her wedding this way...


----------



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*



			
				terrysgirl33 said:
			
		

> Has she tried the spray on tan in the beauty salons? I have no experiance myself, but I understood that they spray it on, you wash it off some time later, and then the tan lasts for about a week, so I would imagine it doesn't come off on clothes too easily. My sister got St Tropez done for her wedding this way...


 
I know this is an awful question ...but ...did you notice if it stained the dress???


----------



## casiopea (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

Hi Norr77
Im getting married in 8 days and have the same problem.  

My skin gives off a lovely bluey hue and every time I put on fake tan I look like Ive been tangoed. That said I have to wear something or otherwise I look too "drained" in the dress.

Decleror have a very "fair" tan (in a red tube) she can go there and they ll apply or alternatively Im giving the spray tan a go at the weekend and if you're intereseted Ill post my findings.

cas.


----------



## Dee (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

Both myself and my sister got the spray on tan done for her wedding and it turned out great.  The best thing to do is to get it done about 2 days before your wedding day and it will have faded to a nice natrual tan.  Also if the salon do mis a bit you can go back the next day to get it touched up.


----------



## Ann-Marie (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

would she do sunbeds. she could hire one out for the month or 6 weeks


----------



## decembersal (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

Hi Noor77, 

Has your friend tried the Johnsons Holiday Skin range? It comes in either fair or dark. I have tried the fair range and realistically you need about 2-4 coats before it's very noticable, so it'd probably suit your friend as it won't be dark enough to come off on her wedding dress. 

Otherwise, as an alternative she could just use some bronzer on her chest, back on arms? This wud also do the trick! 

Best of luck on the day,

Sally


----------



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*



			
				PINK said:
			
		

> would she do sunbeds. she could hire one out for the month or 6 weeks


 
She is very, very fair skinned and burns if so much as a baby ray of sun goes near her, so I don't think she would be able to do a sunbed session. Thanks for all the tips so far. I was wondering if there might be a kind of "fixer" spray that you could put on over the tan so it couldn't budge???


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*



			
				Noor77 said:
			
		

> Maybe someone out there can give a bit of advice! A good friend of mine is getting married in 6 weeks.


Why doesn't she sunbathe for the next 6 weeks. Even when the sun is not breaking through the _UV _rays that penetrate the atmosphere should still ensure that she eventually tans the "natural" (but not necessarily healthy) way.


----------



## Cahir (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

The Johnsons Holiday Skin stuff left me streaky so if she's going to use that tell her to practice beforehand.


----------



## decembersal (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

I can't believe you guys are advocating that the bride-to-be uses a sunbed or sunbathes. IMO I'd rather get fake tan on a once off dress, than suffer from premature aging and / or increase the risk of developing skin cancer in the future.


----------



## Molly (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

a developing spray tan should not "run" at all...any rub on tans could however run and cause staining, ive never noticed any staining with the spray tans.

if she is naturally very fair and pale and doesnt usually use fake tan i dont think she should on her wedding day, pale skin just doesnt take to fake tan ... and it could turn out very wrong which would ruin her day...A skin moisturiser with a bit of sparkle on the shoulders and cleavage will probably look better.......

bit sick of the tangooed bride look,  anyway, she should stick to being pale and a bit different, Nicole Kidman rarely wears fake tan and I like that whitish glow.... ( i would say that Im a red head)


----------



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

She is looking for a solution "in a bottle" so to speak and not natural or sunbed tanning. She just does't want to look like a tangerine (there are quite enough of them going around!) nor does she want to have an orange streaked dress. At the moment her fiancé's wood varnish is looking like the best option!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*



			
				decembersal said:
			
		

> I can't believe you guys are advocating that the bride-to-be uses a sunbed or sunbathes. IMO I'd rather get fake tan on a once off dress, than suffer from premature aging and / or increase the risk of developing skin cancer in the future.


_Noor77 _asked for advice on how her friend could get a colour. I did point out that sunbathing might not be the best way to do this from a health point of view but it is one option. The great thing about discussion forums is that people can give their advice/opinion and then the recipient of said advice/opinion can exercise their own discretion as a grown adult (in this case) to make a decision for themselves. One wonders if fake tan products are 100% free of negative side effects too...  Aren't there such things as tanning tablets available in case that's another option? Can't vouch for their safety or efficacy but yet another possibility.


----------



## Cahir (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

For sparkly skin I'd recommend Body so Fine by Benefit - makes pale skin look great.  Or alternatively Benefit have a new product called Jiffy Tan - have only seen it on the website (www.benefitcosmetics.com) but it looks good.


----------



## Molly (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

yes benefit is great, I have a duster that leaves a lovely sparkle, everyone comments on how my skin is glowing... She should get into the benefit counter in BT's they have a lovely range and the girls at the counter should be able to recommend something to life the skin without going tangooed....


----------



## Vanilla (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

Hi Noor77, a few years ago when Mr.V and I took the plunge, I went around trying out various tans to take off the Irish summer non-glow! I tried San Tropez ( applied in beauticians) and was appalled ( seriously tangoed). I eventually settled on Clarins Self Tanning *milk ( i.e. not the gel type) *, which is a fairly mild tan, but still gives a bit of a glow. You can apply it for several days in a row if you want to get a deeper tan. Its best done applied the night before, you can shower in the morning and it doesnt come off after that. If she hasnt tried it already, she could give it a try. I suppose some products suit different people.


----------



## Ann-Marie (12 Aug 2005)

I reckon she should stay natural.
If the tan streaks it will ruin her day and fake tan smells really bad as well and it dries your skin out.


----------



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

*Re: Anxious Bride*

So far we have tried two Clinique self tanners - one a spray and the other a cream, both the johnsons summer skin ones (the fair and darker one), a salon sprayed san tropez, boots no. 7 cream self tanner, soltan self tanner and another one that her aunt got in spain. She didn't like any of them!


----------



## Kiddo (12 Aug 2005)

I got married recently and am fair skinned and never use fake tan. The lady who did my make-up used some rimmel bronzer on my arms and shoulders. It looks find in the pics and while a little of it rubbed off on the inside of the dress it didn't stain the outside.

Maybe she should explain to her sisters that she doesn't want to wear fake tan and would prefer if they didn't...after all it is her day. Even if they do fake it she will look fantastic anyway...all brides do.


----------



## tml (12 Aug 2005)

Maybe she could try Fakebake, ive tried just about every fake tan there is going and have found that this is very natural looking, it doesnt go orange at all. Would definitely need to practice with it though because a little goes a very long way. Apply at night and make sure to shower and exfoliate thoroughly before applying and dont put on any deoderant / moisturiser immediately before or after applying it because it reacts with the tan and turns your skin green!!!

If she does'nt want to be too dark, only use a tiny amount and dont be scared when you wake up looking black, once you shower most of it washes away leaving a nicely tanned look. Plus it lasts 5 days or so, so if she applied it a couple of days before her wedding it shouldnt stain her dress.

The trick to fake tan is practice practice and more practice, and exfoliating so it applies evenly.

Good luck!!


----------



## Noor77 (12 Aug 2005)

I tried Fake Bake myself last year and felt I went too dark for my colouring - I have very light green eyes so the contrast was a bit bizarre looking!


----------



## dam099 (12 Aug 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Maybe she should explain to her sisters that she doesn't want to wear fake tan and would prefer if they didn't...after all it is her day. Even if they do fake it she will look fantastic anyway...all brides do.


 
That was my thought too, I think the sisters could maybe be considerate of her wishes.


----------



## tml (12 Aug 2005)

yeah the first few times i used it i did go quite dark, but got the hang of it in the end, it really is so hard to find the right fake tan if your very fair....hope she gets sorted out in the end, hate to see a bride getting stressed about something like this......god weddings are stressful enough!!!


----------



## speirbhean (13 Aug 2005)

I too am Irish milk bottle coloured and find Lancome Flash Bronzer (the milk, which is lighter than the gel) the best solution for me. Chat to the person in the department store, they're used to pale Irish people! If she is using it herself make sure she exfoliates and moisturises properly beforehand - as this is the best way to stop it streaking. I found the new Johnsons Holiday skin quite streaky, the Lancome is a far superior product IMHO!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2005)

Previous thread on Fake tan


----------



## Noor77 (15 Aug 2005)

Thanks again for all your suggestions. Myself and Miss Anxious will be kept busy for the next couple of weeks! I will let you know what she decides on


----------



## Cahir (15 Aug 2005)

I bought the Benefit Jiffy Tan yesterday and thankfully it's not like a typical fake tan.  It's more like a tinted moisturiser with sparkles.  Would probably rub onto the wedding dress if it's white.


----------



## Enaja (15 Aug 2005)

I am very fair also and most fake tan's have looked terrible in the past but I found Minesol (cream) by ROC, very good. It doesn't come off once it's dry ( I have worn white with it) and there really isn't a smell off it at all. Everyone comments that I have a lovely tan and never realise that it's fake as it looks very natural. You need to build it up over a few applications. I always apply it using gloves as it does tend to stay on you hands, even if you wash them directly after. Hope she enjoys the day!


----------



## muffin1973 (15 Aug 2005)

Hi Noor,

I tend to use the Loreal Sublime Bronze GEL - it's better than a spray or 'milk' type tan for staying on - you put it on the day or two beforehand, sleep in it (lots of old pyjamas!!) and then wash it off the next day.  As one of the posters here said, exfoliating is incredibly important and for the areas around the elbows, feet, moisturize before you put any tan on.  As your friend is pale, it might be a good idea for her to moisturize everywhere before putting any tan on as this will dilute the effect a bit.  I'm not that pale so I don't know if it would suit her (and everyone seem to react to all fake tans differently), but she could always give it a try (ps: it's generally cheaper in Dunnes than Boots...)


----------



## casiopea (15 Aug 2005)

Hi Norr,

Im back. The spray tan was excellent!

- Im normally a blue hue (as oppose to fair) so tan doesnt suit me, the "tan" makes my skin look creamy as oppose to brown.....I have definitely not been tangoed.
- Dried immediatedly (or at least after a minute I could get dressed and no stains on clothes)
- no streaks.

Im going back this friday for an all body for the wedding saturday

....a not so blue cas....


----------



## Noor77 (16 Aug 2005)

casiopea said:
			
		

> The spray tan was excellent!


 
I'm very glad to hear that! Which spray tan was it? 

Best of luck with your big day


----------



## moneygrower (18 Aug 2005)

I've fair skin and not much of a tanning fan but I found ambre solaire spray tan quite good, it's cheapish too.


----------



## Cahir (19 Aug 2005)

Ok, so I tried the Benefit Jiffy tan on my legs last night and my legs were streaky and orange so I'm not impressed.


----------



## Noor77 (19 Aug 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> Ok, so I tried the Benefit Jiffy tan on my legs last night and my legs were streaky and orange so I'm not impressed.


 
Did you moisturise first Cahir?


----------



## Cahir (19 Aug 2005)

Yep I used a dove moisturiser having first exfoliated in the shower.  The tan itself is supposed to be more like a tinted moisturiser and when I tried a little on my arm it seemed fine so I've concluded that I have weird legs!


----------



## Noor77 (19 Aug 2005)

Am sure you have lovely legs ;-) 

My friend has decided on Lancome Flash Bronzer


----------



## pricilla (19 Aug 2005)

If they go to the salon and get a *very light* covering of *SUNFX*, it will be really natural and will not come off on anything. 
The most important point is to put loads of moisturiser on after the shower the following day, can't stress that enough.
Forget everything else, you're playing with fire trying out new products at this stage, it's her wedding.


----------

